
The Sound of Space Filling Curves – Check Gosper Curve - paulsutter
http://www.win.tue.nl/~hermanh/doku.php?id=sound_of_space-filling_curves
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16139404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16139404)

108+ points

